# Seeking new players in Torbay & South Devon



## bastrak (Jan 27, 2007)

Fairly experienced 3.5 group based in Paignton seeks 1 or 2 new players, preferably experienced with 3.5 and aged 17+. Playing in the Greyhawk campaign setting.

Anyone interested can post here.


----------



## bastrak (May 12, 2007)

Still looking for new players unfortunately.


----------



## bastrak (Nov 9, 2007)

Still looking for at least 1 new player as above.

We have no plans to adopt 4e in the foreseeable future.


----------

